# Water heater installation affecting condo central heating system?



## steven1971 (Nov 22, 2014)

I had a water heater replaced by a plumber about a year and a half ago after the old hot water heater leaked and flooded the condo unit. The water heater is located in a hallway closet inside the condo unit. 

It's been a little cold lately, so I recently turned on the heating to my condo unit and noticed only cool air blowing out. Previously, it was fine. I haven't used it in awhile. The last time it was used may have been before replacing the hot water heater. 

We called out a HVAC company and was told that the hot water heater installation has something to do with the heating to the unit because a section was capped off. I think he said that because it is capped, air is not being heated via the water heater to be blown out, so that is why we don't have heating to the unit. So, that section (in picture) should be uncapped and then reconnected to the water heater drain valve (originally I think that was how the connection was). From what I recall, I think the reason the plumber capped off the pipe was because we were concerned about another leak.

I think before, there was a connection from the capped pipe to the drain valve. It may have been an elbow connection with one end to the capped pipe and the other end still being able to be connected to a hose to drain water out.

Any thoughts? Also, should both of the blue turn valves (in picture) be opened after the connection? Thank you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

steven1971 said:


> I had a water heater replaced by a plumber...


That abortion was NOT installed by a Plumber. Well, not a sober Plumber. You need to call a licensed professional to fix that mess before somebody dies.

The PlumbingZone is designed for Plumbing Professionals to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our members are also members at www.diychatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.diychatroom.com If your not already a member there, you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. 

This thread has been closed.


----------

